# Thanquol's Doom



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The latest cover-art has been released, for the third Thanquol and Boneripper novel _Thanquol's Doom_. Those Dwarves don't stand a chance against Boneripper, or Thanquol for that matter. Its very nice.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

feth, you beat me to it LotN . Looks like a great peice of work, and I still need to pick up _Grey Seer_ and _Temple of the Serpent_. 

Bane of Kings Out


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

not a skaven fan, and I'm not sure if they'll write it up like they talk in Warhammer Online.... lol but man that cover art is boss!


----------

